# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Out of Ammo: C'est pas ma guerre!!!

## Brice2010

Sorti en septembre 2016, Out of Ammo continue de faire son petit chemin sur l'ensemble des casques VR. Mélange de jeu de stratégie, de tower game et de FPS, ce jeu de Rocket WerkZ laisse une bonne impression.




Fire in the hole!

Au lancement du jeu, vous vous retrouverez dans votre campement de base. L'ensemble des éléments nécessaires pour vous faire découvrir le jeu est disponibles en un clin d'oeil: paramétrage, modes de jeu et stand de tir. Ce dernier vous permettra de vous amuser rapidement en attaquant les quelques cibles présentes mais surtout de vous familiariser avec l'ensemble des armes disponibles, allant du simple pistolet au lance roquette en passant par les couteaux de lancer. Les plus fins utiliseront bien entendu le lance roquette  ::ninja:: 
Le panneau de choix de mode de jeu vous permet d'accéder au didacticiel, au mode survie (le principal) qui se compose de 8 missions et au mode mission qui en comporte 3.

En mode mission, vous incarnez un soldat isolé en vue FPS et vous devrez réaliser des objectifs. Le déplacement se fait uniquement à la téléportation. Le rechargement des armes n'est pas automatisé. Pour les armes automatiques, il faudra sortir le charger et en insérer un nouveau. Dans la mission overwatch, qui n'est pas sans rappeler le film Stalingrad, vous serez perché en haut d'un clocher et devrez protéger vos équipes en contrebas. Le maniement de l'arme pourrait être frustrant si on ne saisit pas qu'il ne s'agit pas réellement d'un FPS, et surtout que le titre est Out of Ammo. Votre sniper à verrou nécessitera, après chaque tir, de déverrouiller pour éjecter la cartouche, de saisir une balle neuve, de l'insérer, puis de réarmer. Il va de soit qu'en cas de tir manqué, vos alliés devront se démerder quelques secondes avant que vous n’ayez une autre chance abattre l'assaillant.
D'ailleurs, si l'ensemble des armes permet une visée via la mire classique, le sniper (contrairement à la plupart des FPS qui basculent l'ensemble de la vue sur la vue mire) permet une visée classique en zoomant uniquement à travers la lunette.



Le corps et l'esprit (surtout l'esprit):

Le mode principal est cependant le mode survie, et c'est ce qu'il fait de mieux. L'objectif est de permettre à votre camp de survivre à des vagues successives d'ennemis à la force croissante.
La première étape consiste à récupérer les paquetages au sol qui comporte vos bâtiments et vos défenses. Vous devrez les placer, comme dans un tower défense, de façon réfléchi afin de profiter des avantages environnementaux tout en contrôlant bien l'ensemble des arrivées ennemies possibles. Il est à votre disposition un arsenal assez large, allant du bunker à mitraillette lourde montée à la tour du sniper. Vous assignerez ensuite les soldats aux postes souhaités. Cette étape, très efficace, n'est malheureusement pas plus poussée que ça. Certes, le jeu ne se veut pas être un véritable tower game, mais vu que ça fonctionne, on aurait probablement apprécié un système d'amélioration des troupes ou des bâtiments.

Une fois l'assaut lancé par vos ennemis, il sera possible à n'importe quel moment de prendre le contrôle de n'importe quelle unité de votre armée. Cela sera bien entendu nécessaire afin d'influencer le combat en votre faveur grâce à vos talents de guerrier.  :B):  En cas de difficulté majeure, vous disposerez en vue générale de différents bonus qui ont chacun leur propre cooldown: frappe aérienne, tirs de snipers concentrés ou focus de mitraillettes lourdes.



Minecraft un jour, Minecraft toujours!

Les graphismes, encore une fois, se veulent très colorés, cubiques et simplistes. Cela reste donc efficace, joli, et permet même une profondeur de champ importante permettant de voir venir les ennemis de très loin. Le jeu fourmille de détails comme la destruction d'éléments de fond par l'aviation, ou les animations des troupes ennemies comme alliées. L'environnement sonore est correct, classique pour un terrain de bataille. La reconnaissance des mouvements est bonne, la qualité de la téléportation au touchpad également, même si un mouvement libre au joystick aurait été apprécié.

A noter que le jeu dispose d'un mode multijoueur permettant la coop sur l'ensemble des missions.



Conclusion:

Disponible ici au prix de 14,99€ sur HTC, Occulus et WMR, c'est un bon jeu qui mélange stratégie et (un peu) de FPS. Je ne peux que le conseiller tant il reste une bonne expérience sans entrer dans les légendes de la VR.

----------


## Hideo

Je viens de voir qu'il peut se jouer en coop, faut que j'aille voir a quoi ca ressemble. 

Y'en a qui ont essaye ?

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de voir qu'il peut se jouer en coop, faut que j'aille voir a quoi ca ressemble. 
> 
> Y'en a qui ont essaye ?


Pas essayé le coop, j'avais du y jouer en 2016 et c'est tout. S'il y en a qui veulent tenter, on peut se prévoir une session.
Faudra peut-être que je le réinstalle par contre.

----------

